

Ask HN: I'm new to programing, any pointers? - armenarmen

I'm learning python with "Python the Hardway" and just now reading the "Django Book."<p>Some background I'm a business student, but I want to be able to build out cool webapps.<p>Any pointers for me? Resources, books, places to find quality source code, or anything else you think someone like me might benefit from?
======
korussian
I like your unintentional pun in the title.

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pointer_(computer_programming)>

------
swGooF
<http://www.codecademy.com> is an interesting site for learning how to code.
It is definitely worth a look. Also, <http://github.com> is a great place to
store your code while you learn and after you learn.

------
bootload
_"... Some background I'm a business student, but I want to be able to build
out cool webapps. ..."_

Can I suggest coming at this from another angle. Instead of looking at this as
learning a language. Pick a problem you currently have and _"try"_ solve it
while learning a language at the same time. Then look back and review the code
after you finish and start a new problem.

read:
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=learning+pr...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=learning+programming)

------
s3ththompson
You've certainly come to the right community! Read Hacker News daily as a
supplement to your programming self-study and you'll inevitably come across
some great resources.

<http://stackoverflow.com> is your friend, and <http://github.com> is useful
whether you have code to store there yourself or not.

------
ashconway
Have you taken a look at <http://www.codecademy.com/>

------
armenarmen
Thanks everyone! I've been reading HN for a long time now and love it! I've
messed around with codecademy a bit but was unmoved. I'm pursuing the "solve a
problem" route now and as soon as I have something half decent written I'll
throw it up on github!

------
read_wharf
Take an existing example Django demo app, and make it better. Change its look,
add functionality, refactor it, change the back end, whatever "better" means
to you at the moment.

Edit: added "demo."

------
lix2333
Check out <http://www.noexcuselist.com>. Lots of basic programming resources.

------
voodoochilo
well, the rabbit hole goes really very deep so there are many directions to
head for, but i think the most important things to develop are infinite
curiosity and an addiction to solving problems. qapla'!

